# [A] Suchen Gilden- und Raidmember (Tichondrius)



## Chemiezwerg (7. September 2012)

Mahlzeit,
Wir, d.h. die Gilde "Usque ad Obitum" suchen Leute, die Spaß am gildeninternen spielen und raiden haben. 
Und weil das wahrscheinlich jeder in diesem Forum von sich behauptet werde ich das einfach mal näher erläutern:

*Wer oder was wir sind:*
Wir sind eine kleine Gilde mit 8-10 aktiven Spielern im Alter 20+ auf dem Server Tichondrius. Da wir uns vor nicht allzu langer Zeit von einer größeren Gilde abgespalten haben ist unser Gildenlevel leider erst Stufe 12 (inzwischen 25, siehe alter des beitrages), was uns allerdings nicht daran hindert unseren Spaß zu haben. Leider haben einige von uns Schichtdienst, weswegen wir trotz allem eher selten einen Raid gildenintern voll bekommen. Wir hoffen das mit *dir*, lieber potentieller neuer Bewerber, ändern zu können.

Mit 3 Worten: _Verrückt, Wipe-resistent, Frei_
*Verrückt:* Das Gildenleben läuft in erster Linie über den eigenen TS-Server und jeder der uns einmal in Aktion gesehen hat wird das bestätigen können. In diesem Fall ist verrückt aber durchaus positiv zu verstehen, da wir einfach jeden Mist mitmachen, der gerade passiert. Gerne auch bis spät in die Nacht (Schichtdienst hat eben nicht nur Nachteile).

*Wipe-resistent:* Noch kein Meister ist vom Himmel gefallen. Und wäre er das, so läge er jetzt im Krankenhaus oder unter der Erde. Und da wir das wissen haben wir auch kein Problem damit Bosse häufiger anzugehen, Taktiken zu versuchen die vielleicht nicht genauso im Guide stehen oder mit Spielern, die vielleicht nicht alles beim ersten Mal verstehen. Wir sind alle Menschen und für alles braucht man Geduld.

*Frei:* Wie erwähnt haben wir uns vor ca. 2 Monaten von einer höherstufigeren Gilde abgespalten, um unser eigenes "Ding" zu machen. Nach unseren Vorstellungen, nach unseren Wünschen und vor allem: Von Anfang an. Wir wollten beweisen, dass wir das auch schaffen und sind momentan auch auf dem besten Wege dazu. Bei uns regieren der liebevolle Wahnsinn und eine schöne Mischung aus Meinungen und Wünschen. Von Erfolgsjägern über Story Fanatiker oder Sammler, wir unterstützen alles, auch außerhalb der Raids. Unterstützt wird das ganze außerdem durch eine eigene Homepage und natürlich unseren TS-Server.

*Was erwarten wir also von dir?* 
Nun, zuerst und bevor etwas anderes angesprochen wird (womit wir beim Stichwort sind): _Das TS_. Wir erwarten ein funktionierendes TS mit funktionierendem Mikro oder die Bereitschaft, sich ein solches zu besorgen. Nur wenn du uns und wir dich hören ist ein nettes Gespräch angenehm zu führen.
Ist dieser Punkt erfüllt steht der Aufnahme eigentlich nichts mehr im Wege, außer einer Anmeldung auf unserer _Homepage_ und regelmäßigen Besuchen dort, um Neuerungen zu erfahren. Außerdem natürlich die _Bereitschaft_, am Gildenleben teilzunehmen und _Ehrlichkeit_. Wir erwarten nicht, dass jeder von uns zweimal die Woche raiden geht, aber zumindest die Ehrlichkeit, uns das auch zu sagen. 


*Interessiert?*
Sollte dich das alles nicht abgeschreckt haben und du immer noch den Wunsch haben uns beizutreten, dann melde dich doch einfach bei uns und schreib uns etwas über dich (bevorzugte Klasse, deine Rolle in Gruppen, Alter, wenn du magst auch deine Spielerfahrung und alles, was du uns sonst noch mitteilen möchtest).
Wir freuen uns auf dich und deine Bewerbung.

LG Chemiezwerg aka Martin

EDIT: aufgrund des alters dieses postes wurde die gildenstufe angepasst, wir sind nunmehr nicht mehr 12 sondern 25


----------



## Chemiezwerg (11. September 2012)

*nach oben schieb*


----------



## Chemiezwerg (20. September 2012)

/push, immernoch aktuell


----------



## Chemiezwerg (25. September 2012)

*nach oben schieb*


----------



## Chemiezwerg (4. Oktober 2012)

/push


----------



## Chemiezwerg (17. Oktober 2012)

/push


----------



## Chemiezwerg (31. Oktober 2012)

immer noch aktuell, ab nächster woche beginnen wir ausserdem mit den ersten bossen von MG


----------



## Chemiezwerg (27. November 2012)

nach wie vor aktuell...


----------

